# Nice Goats to 4H or FFA kids - special deals



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I am down sizing or eliminating my meat and dairy herds. Good blood lines or goats bred for family use and production. LaMancha, Alpine, Boer and Nubians. Several nice goats in each catagory. Adults and December kids. Please contact Liz at 815/538-1815 or [email protected].


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Where are you?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm interested in Boers depending on where you are. If NC, SC, VA or somewhere bordering those states I would like to see Boer does and wethers, if any


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

We are in North Central Illinois. An hour south of Rockford. I should have posted that. Sorry!


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

Do you have a website? Pics or more info on the nubians and boers?


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes do you have pics?


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I will work on getting my girls to help me post pics. I don't have a phone or camera that will do it.  Thanks for the idea. Pictures would help. I have a Nubian doe that I really like! SOld 4 boers this week end but quads due soon.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I still have plenty of goats - bucks, does and kids. North Central Illinois
Down sizing to personal use only. Low prices to good homes!


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

would like info on the boers (mostly looking for a wether - maybe 2) and possibly a nubian doe.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

My nubians are gone except one mini nubian doe. I have 2 nice yearling Boer does and two other does due to kid any time. New ones will be castrated as soon as they are old enough.


----------



## mhill9617 (Feb 6, 2013)

Are you willing to deliver?


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

We are looking for a wether(possibly2) for a 4-H animal. It needs to be have been born after Jan 1. What do you have available and price.

--thanks


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Everyone was born before January 1st.  I have two dairy does yet to kid and three boers to go. I will try and keep you posted on when they arrive. The Boers are from great bloodlines! 
mhill, where are you located? I don't have a trailer but could borrow one, possibly. Dairy or Boer?


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

We would want a boer wether. We are in SE WI


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I do not hvae any right now but I have 3 pregnant does all 3 from good bloodlines, sired by excellent bucks. I will keep you posted. Where in SE Wisconsin? If its not far we may be able to work things out. I sold a buck out of one of these pairs for $600 but have been selling this level of goat to 4H kids for $100. Will see when they are born.


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

When are they due? Keep us posted as to if you have any wethers. We already have nubians, so we could even take a bottle baby.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I hate to say this but I have no idea when they are due. Even the vet is stumped.  Last ultra sound looked like quads and this breeding pair has never produced a female so I sure I will have at least one wether. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

anyone know who I sold the 4 dairy does to in March I think it was? wanting to check in and make sure I have happy buyers and they all settled in well.


----------

